# Trash head



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

This is made for my first entry to The Mad Lab. Im gonna go real quick how i was made,but not enough for a how to. If the mods dont like it they can fix it.
The story goes that one day a guy (this guy) did somethign to really tick this voodoo practitioner off.like something totally major,probably involving trash.so,he gets cursed,causing his skull to fall out.and begin to fuse itself to trash. He,now just a head, developed a hunger for it.so,he eats trash,"whats so bad?"He eats it before its trash. He eats any thing with the potential to be trash. Old dirty socks,while there still on your feet! Half eaten food, that happens to still be in your hands. And he can be any where at any time,a real pain in the neck.

The idea came from a long sleepless night while shooting spit balls at a mirror.I origionally invisioned a giant spit ball with one eye,and a bunch of sharp teeth.Didnt happen. The first thing i did as cut out a random shape in cardboard.








Like this^.Then I piled a bunch of crushed up newspaper on to it and secured it with losts of
masking tape(aww,no pic). I mixed me up some paper mache,and covered it in a few layers of that. The result was something that looked like a newsprint rock. I looked at this for a while and then sketched out a design. After that I started sculpting an eye socket and nose bone thing out of clay. I let these dry than hot glued them on.








I took out some papier mache clay,and smoothed out the edges. I painted it up some and hot glued the eye in. I also added teeth the same way.








And I painted more,and glue a bunch of trash to him, just torn up paper.Added more paint,hot glue to make him look like hes dripping something.Then I put him on a platform in the basket,surrounded by more paper.yay!


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

Really nice. Love the concept.


----------



## Decrepit Desecr8shun (Aug 10, 2009)

Sweet prop,now pop a mould...send it to me and I'll remake it w/servos and a gimbal mount on the eye so it has 2 axis movement and I'll send you one when I'm finished!! Srry,had 2 edit...just thought of a better way that will make it 3 axis so the eye will bulge out also. Needs latex eye lids for that tho. I luv animatronics and imagineering!


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

good idea,ill think about that


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Good Job Draik. Now kids won't want to throw out the trash anymore.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

He looks great, Draik - you did a really good job with this guy.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

thank you for the compliments!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Great looking head Draik.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Should have asked before - what were the rules of the contest you had to follow? I think Mad Labs usually bases a contest on an item or items that you must incorporate in your entry.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

the SEI(needed item) for this contest was a basket,so that is were he resides.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Awesome! Lovin it!


----------



## robocop (Jul 5, 2009)

very cool, I never finf\d any minsters in my trash can


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

very creepy nice work


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I love him!! Cool idea and great execution.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

The way you did the eye really makes the piece standout. Very Nice.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

He's neat. You did a great job.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Thats awesome, so wicked!!


----------

